# Invalidity Pension - Widow's Pension



## Brown (13 Nov 2008)

I had been claiming the Invalidity Pension, my husband died and I transferred to the Widows Pension.  I was told at the time I would retain all my extra entitlements (Dental, Opical and Travel Pass) 
 I now find two years down the line, I can no longer claim my dental or optical expenses.

I am now very worried
Will I lose my travel pass?
Will I be entitled to the contributary Pension, when I reach pensionable age?


----------



## Welfarite (13 Nov 2008)

Why did entitlement to Dental/Optical stop? Was it due to budget changes?
Free Travel is not linked in any way to Dental/Optical entitlements. Free Travel is available to people aged 66 or over resident in the State and to people aged under 66 also resident in the State who are in receipt of certain disability-type social welfare payments or carer’s allowance. People aged 60 to 65 who are widowed may qualify for free travel if their late spouse had a Free Travel pass. 
Regarding the State Pension, it would be impossible to say if you are entitled to it without knowing age, number of contributions paid, future plans for employment/marital status. What can be said is that you will remain in receipt of your Survivor's Pension as long as you are widowed, irrespective of age and it's the same rate of payment.


----------



## Brown (13 Nov 2008)

I had been on Invalidity pension for about 10 years and all that time I had my Dental/ optical and travel Pass.  When I recently claimed a dental refund.  They said I had insufficant contributions in the relevent year. 
 I was thinking if my contributions stopped two years ago, When I reach pensionable age in 10 years time, I will not have enough conributions.


----------



## busymam (14 Nov 2008)

Treatment Benefit which covers Dental Benefit, Optical Benefit, contact lenses and hearing aids is based on you or your late husband's PRSI record.

However there is a clause which states that a widow(er) can still remain qualified for Treatment Benefit based on their late spouse's PRSI.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publicatio...lifyforTreatmentBenefitasawidoworwidower.aspx

When you reach pension age (65 or 66) you will move straight onto State Pension (Transition) or State Pension (Contributory) regardless of your PRSI contributions.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW25/Pages/11WhathappenswhenIreachage65or66.aspx

It seems that a widow(er) aged 56 does not qualify for a free travel pass so I suggest you give them a call to verify this.

Just an observation - why did you not stay on Invalidity Pension after your husband died, as the rate of payment is the same. If you had stayed on Invalidity Pension, you would have received 'credits' and automatic entitlement to Free Travel. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hopalong (9 Dec 2009)

is this down 4 per cent in the budget today?


----------



## Papercut (9 Dec 2009)

Yes the new rate will be €201.50


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Dec 2009)

Just as welfarite has said I am puzzled as to why you changed over to widows pension as it appears your better option would have been to remain on Invalidity Pension.
You would retain your Travel Pass, your Treatment Benefit (optical and dental) and be entitled to Household Benefit Package (subject to the living alone condition)

Perhaps you could now make an application to return to Invalidity Pension


----------



## hopalong (10 Dec 2009)

thanks 4 reply


----------

